# Oberon question



## Amarithmoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay so I love the tree of life cover.  I really want to get it and will, but here is my question/problem.  I'm allergic to wool.  The inside of the oberon cover has wool to protect the screen when the cover is closed.  So, here is my question.  I just cant touch the felt, which I think if I hold the cover I will end up doing.  Now I have read that some have bought one of the journal covers (not sure which size) and kindlers are putting their original case on and putting the whole thing in the journal cover.  Not sure what to do.  I really really want the cover, but cant see scratching and having a reaction everytime I want to read.  LOL.  Does anyone know if oberon would maybe put another material in place of the felt?  or is the felt very integral to the whole cover design?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Call Oberon. I know there was someone else on here that was allergic to wool. I know they called Oberon, but I DON'T rememeber how Oberon handled it (possibly a custom cover without the wool).

Their customer service is outstanding! I'm sure they'd be willing to work with you.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

As Luv said, call them. I know they've made custom covers for people before, so if you explained the wool allergy I'm sure they would be perfectly happy to make one without wool for you.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Call Oberon and ask for Don or Becca.. they will custom make one for you.. all these covers are hand made so I am sure it will not be a problem for them, they are a family company and are very good at one on one with the customers.. Becca is the company owner and Don is the guy who puts it all together.. LOL


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Is it difficult to fold the Oberon covers back or does it just take time to wear in the leather? 

Also, what night light do you use with the Oberon?

Thanks.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> Is it difficult to fold the Oberon covers back or does it just take time to wear in the leather?
> 
> Also, what night light do you use with the Oberon?
> 
> Thanks.


Not at all. They are to be folded back and do so without showing any wear on the spine, from the front. They do get more subtle with time and mine lays almost flat when folded. I leave it like that on my nightstand most of the time.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

libro said:


> Is it difficult to fold the Oberon covers back or does it just take time to wear in the leather?
> 
> Also, what night light do you use with the Oberon?
> 
> Thanks.


*Not difficult at all. It'll seem a bit stiff at first but it does soften. Folding it back won't damage the leather or leave a crease in it. I use the Mighty Bright 2 on mine...doesn't leave a mark on the cover at all.*


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Perfect...thanks for the info on the Oberon covers!  You can tell it's my first Kindle


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

The Oberons are great.. first kindle.. be careful.. there is a 12 step program for that.. but none of us care to participate


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

My Oberon didn't feel stiff at all, even when I first got it (Monday!).  Mine isn't a wraparound design, though.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

One of mine is a wrap around but I had no trouble bending it back


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Creekbed Maple.  It is wraparound.  I don't know if it folds back because I don't want to do that. . . .I read it like, well, like a book.  

Ann


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the Tree of Life cover and it is only 2 weeks old.  When I first got it, I had no trouble whatsoever folding it back, yet, I do notice that it folds easier now than it did...not that it was hard to begin with.

That barely makes sense!!

I also bought a mighty brite light for Oberon cover use and I use it all the time.  Clips on the back, no problem!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought the Avenue of Trees from a forum member here, the color is Fern, I think, and it is GORGEOUS.  It is much lighter (in weight) than I thought it would be, and very easy to fold back upon itself.  But it can be held in any position.  I am completely in love with this cover.  I have StrangeDogs and M-Edges that I love, and I won't abandon them, but this Oberon cover is as lovely and as useful as they come.  It completes Tyrella.  So soft and beautiful.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Glad to hear you raving about the Ave of the Trees cover.  It's the one I really want, too.

I can't wait till everyone gets their K2's, I think there will be more covers for sale on here then.  I hope!


----------

